# Envy Valeting loves this Lancia Delta Evo 2 Bianco Perlato



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting vs Lancia Delta paint correction detail:thumb:
A Swissvax detail (mainly) Been waiting for this now for a while but very pleased to get on it this week. I LOVE these cars LOVE LOVE LOVE them.....

Ok to work..some befores showing the new wheels:argie:













































Wheels were cleaned with Espuma Revolution @ 10:1 with Envy Brushes, then onto the Bubbly Jubbly SSF. This little beauty took a very thorough clean as has not had a good wash in a while. A lot of ingrained dirt.










After the SSF it was onto the Espuma Astro with the Z sponge, rinsed and dried









Indoors and get the heaters on









Next the car was clayed with Dodo Juice Gentle grey and this took me 4hrs to do the little beauty. Sore hands and wrists after this stage. A lot of black specs that were a devil to remove.
Time to get serious after I measured the paint (all good)









What I was up against..as best pictured as I could.








































































Used a real assortment of pads and polishes from all suppliers to get the best out of the paint on this job.
Making progress


















A bit of a 50/50









And another one after doing the 2nd section of the door...best 50/50 ever??
I like it.









Machined and cleansed, nearly wax time.









Best of show for best car









Interior before









Swissvax leather cleaner and Envy Brushes put to work.









Effective eh









All done









Wax was then buffed off, tailpipe polished, glass cleaned, tyres dressed etc etc. Time had crept by and it now nearly 19.30 on day 2!
After pics



























































































Hope you all enjoyed this labour of love as much as I did.
Time taken 20.5hrs.

Tim


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning car and a nice level of gloss achieved. That is a very nice 50/50 as well :thumb:


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

:argie:great car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Tim :thumb: stunning car:argie:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

these car deserves your services :argie: a real piece of history with wheels


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great car and great work Tim, i saw that title and though we where going to get some pics of you like that fela who "_loves_" his old range rover LOL so glad it was just cleaning and no loving ha ha ha


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great job and great car Tim

Robbie


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great Job.. such a wicked and from the pics a real diamond of an example...


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful, stunning and other praise!
Mind, not sure about the Grit Guard wheels!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome work :thumb:
Awesome car :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

She's a real beauty & was in a bit of a state, good work there Tim

Baz


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Tim looks very glossy now....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats a lovely car and a great finish mate. Awesome 50/50 as well :thumb:, especially good to show on white. 

BOS really brings out the pearl flecks in the white paint.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great job Tim :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great work on that classic car!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

they are a true icon and a nice result


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Outstanding work on a great car, Tim . That pearl is the nutz!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job on a stunning motor.:thumb:


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome work, love it


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Beautiful result Swiss!!!* :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work bud


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Tim , 

Its often that i get any form of ENVY :lol: 

But i just have reading this post :thumb:
having owned many different forms of the Integrale range over many years you posting this and top gear program on Lancia now makes me want one again sooooo bad even thou they can be a headache car to run and look after . 

You are a lucky man to been able to detail such a usuall beast in a rare colour :argie:


I have so many different size models , press release paper work , radio controlled detail and dozens of books all about lancia and delta's , its like a illness once you have owned one  

Kelly


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

What a machine, lovely job Tim. Is that an original colour?


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW ! awsome car, awsome job :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie:Bella Bella Bella machina!:argie: Multo furtunato Tim!!

Very nice work on a very difficult colour :thumb:

Is the red Bmw 850 next then?????? Sorry dont know any German:lol::lol:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Ottimo lavoro, con un' machina 'storica


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very good 50/50 mate!


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

looks awesome in white,bet the wheels are a pain to keep clean


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooooooool car! Nice job


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work Tim on an equally lovely car.:thumb:


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Love the cars from the 90's.

The Integrale, the E30 M3 and the Golf Ralleye.

Great job on this one too.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic car. Fantastic job a credit to U!:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome car, looking even better with the aftermarket larger compomotive wheels.


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

Great detail, what a car these once were....and still are! Awesome


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

james b said:


> Great car and great work Tim, i saw that title and though we where going to get some pics of you like that fela who "_loves_" his old range rover LOL so glad it was just cleaning and no loving ha ha ha


No mate, I know the pics you mean and thats deffo NOT my style despite how much I love it:thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Great job and great car Tim
> 
> Robbie


Thanks Robbie



kiza132 said:


> Great Job.. such a wicked and from the pics a real diamond of an example...


Many thanks



Cullers said:


> Beautiful, stunning and other praise!
> Mind, not sure about the Grit Guard wheels!


Cheers. The wheels are perfect and certainly not cheap as a grit guard lol


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Thats a lovely car and a great finish mate. Awesome 50/50 as well :thumb:, especially good to show on white.
> 
> BOS really brings out the pearl flecks in the white paint.


Cheers Adam, thought it looked a good pic on the camera but wasn't until it was uploaded I could see how good!



ivor said:


> they are a true icon and a nice result


Thanks John



Clever Nickname said:


> Outstanding work on a great car, Tim . That pearl is the nutz!


Thanks Jesse, used the Appollo auto SO3+ technique on the roof!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Tim ,
> 
> Its often that i get any form of ENVY :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly, praise indeed!!:thumb: I have yet to own one but I will, oh yes I will! I need to make a note of your number as we need to talk...



rubbishboy said:


> What a machine, lovely job Tim. Is that an original colour?


Thanks Ben, and yes its original.



TCD said:


> Very good 50/50 mate!


Hola Jose



MJT said:


> looks awesome in white,bet the wheels are a pain to keep clean


Took a while to clean yes!


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Definitely a hot little super-car.....Pearl pops now you gave it a proper lickin..Very NICE!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

tunning results mate. :thumb: What a lovely colour too. Wonder how many pearl white ones they made.

My uncle finally let me drive his Lagos bleu evo 2 a couple of months back. st to a blanket comes to mind when describing the handling.

Wish i bought one instead of my Skyline


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

A truly iconic and stunning car!! :thumb:


----------



## Bish (Aug 28, 2007)

One of my all time fav cars. Lovely colour too.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, pure car porn!!

Stunning finish as usual mate. :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

soooooooooo nice, lovely car, great colour, nice correction :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome job on an awesome car. I LOVE Integrales :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorgeous.

The low 50/50 really shows the new shine, great work.

Chris.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Love the car, not sure about the interior though.

Cracking job all the same.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work on a stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

simply stunning Tim - superb :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Bish said:


> One of my all time fav cars. Lovely colour too.


You and me both Bish, you should see how many in this colour are now coming out of the woodwork especially since Top Gear



J3FVW said:


> Awesome job on an awesome car. I LOVE Integrales :thumb:


Me too



ChrisJD said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> The low 50/50 really shows the new shine, great work.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris, I had a lie down for that one!



Bigpikle said:


> simply stunning Tim - superb :thumb:


Thanks Damon, hoping to play in the yellow one again soon...


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

nice turnaround - awesome cars :argie:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work, fantastic result, love this car, Delta's are one of my all time favourite cars and that one is a peach :argie:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Uber cool. Looks great afterwards too. Very interesting to see and drool over........


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work on a classic there mate :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a classic, great work!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicely done Tim!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning. Love these cars


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks amazing top work there fella :thumb: Great level of gloss


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Geat job!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work!:thumb::argie:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work, lovely car ...


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Lovely piece of old skool!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on beauty, :thumb:.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome motor great work Tim.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Lovely machine, not many of those about anymore. Wonderful job..


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunning!:argie:


----------

